# An Arabian- should I?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What sort of horse activity do you want to do?
I'd figure out what I wanted to do and then look for the breed appropriate...Arab or whatever.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Mainly to just dabble around in a few different disciplines- nothing serious. A tiny bit of dressage, showjumping,hacking, etc- maybe the odd bit of endurance! I'm only looking for a basic all rounder really, I'm not going to be entering in any BIG events or focusing on one discipline.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm sure they could do what you're asking for, especially endurance! But it's based on the horse really, there could be a bad Arabian and a good one. 

They get a rep for being "hot", flighty, etc. yes, sometimes they are but every horse is/was at one point? 

I love my Arabian, he is super amazing. He does spook but that just teaches me to keep my balance, stay on and relax, and show him it was nothing to spook about. I just really love this breed and they are gorgeous...like WSArabian's are!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

A good minded Arab might be perfect for your needs. Athletic, smart, pretty, I have a half-Arab mare that favours her Arab side in looks and build and I think she could pretty much do anything if I put my mind to it.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

fyi, you might want to search for this thread, several pages of people responding to why they love their Arabians:

Arabian and Arabian x 
by Timbar from Sept. 2014

Fay 
PS I love mine, but he is a challenge. I think he could do it all, if I were talented enough...he is smart, fast, and athletic !


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I had an arab/app once, he was the spookiest horse I ever had, got him for free because of him dumping all his riders. He was extremely talented and I did everything with him, english, western, jumping, reining etc. Won so many awards with him. I could jump a course or do a reining pattern on him with only a string around his neck.
The only thing about him was that he was always very spooky and he never got over that. 
Arabs are lovely horses and each one has to be evaluated individually. A good minded arab could be the best of horses, just depends on the horse.
If you are seriously going to look at an arab, be sure you try him out on all the types of riding you want to do. Take your time and give the horse a good trial, maybe lease for a couple of months to be sure.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I have ridden hundreds of horses in my life; many different breeds. I wouldn't trade a good minded Arabian for anything else. And there really are more good ones than bad ones. Mostly you don't see too many of the good ones for sale, so it seems like there aren't as many.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> I have ridden hundreds of horses in my life; many different breeds. I wouldn't trade a good minded Arabian for anything else. And there really are more good ones than bad ones. Mostly you don't see too many of the good ones for sale, so it seems like there aren't as many.


I'm with Squirrel on this. Arabians are so versatile that they can work just about any discipline you train them for. The plus side is if you treat them well, they will be devoted to you for life. You get beauty, brains, and athleticism, in one package, plus an awesome personality.

Go for it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an Arab crossed with a Shetland pony most likely. He favors more of the Arab side.

He is smart with great disposition.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I love my Arabian, but she would not be heavy enough if I wanted to do roping or tall enough if I were a jumper. All I do is ride trails. I like Arabians because they don't mind going. And going. And going.

If I wanted an extremely versatile horse, I would probably look for a large quarter horse or paint.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I rode an Arab growing up and she was one of the most laid back horses I knew. She rarely spooked or shied at anything and was super versatile. We could go from English and jumping and move into western or trail with no problems. We used to take her out on the trail with younger or inexperienced horses because she was very confident. She'd go through rivers and break through overgrown trails like nothing. She did have a sassy side and if I started to daydream she'd find a way to wake me up.


----------



## Renojumper15 (Dec 3, 2014)

I rode Arabs for years before switching to a barn that focused more on jumping. I have to say Arabs do get a bad reputation. Although it is important to realize thet they can be a bit 'hot' , that certainly does not apply to every single Arab out there. When I was about 12 I was riding a green Arab gelding with no problem. He was sweet, gentle and very patient. Whatever breed you decide on just make sure the horse's personality works well with yours.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

An arabian should be able to handle the disciplines you list at a low level, so I don't see why not. Mine (in the picture under my name) is a 3/4 arabian.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow!! Thanks for all the swift replies!!! I will most definitely research further on the breed, maybe even have a look at a few!! Thank you all who replied!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Arabs are great unless the owner has a quick temper. They tend to hold a grudge.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

natisha said:


> Arabs are great unless the owner has a quick temper. They tend to hold a grudge.


Horses don't hold grudges, least what I hear people say. I've lost my temper with mine a million times and he still loves me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabians are smart, and will not put up with rough handling, not saying you would do that, but some trainers might.

My first lesson horse when I was 9 years old was an Arabian, I was hooked! I owned Arabians much most of my life (I'm 58 now), they're wonderful, cool and calm, and will go anywhere and do anything for you. I especially have to give a shout out to the Polish, and Crabbet-bred, and Babson Arabians.... they are very athletic and very good-minded. I would say though, to stay away from the strictly halter-bred Arabians.

Here are two of mine I used to own (both passed on)...

You mentioned dabbling in dressage possibly, Arabians do very well in that!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoa Remali! That grey is one nice looking horse, very solid!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Celeste said:


> If I wanted an extremely versatile horse, I would probably look for a large quarter horse or paint.


Agreed. I loved my Arabian, "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) but he didn't like jumping, and though he learned my hobby very well, (CW Reenacting, now retired from it) and could even herd a cow (we did that when the BO's cows got out), he wasn't the all around horse that YOU are looking for. It took YEARS before I could really trust him with my DD's to ride. He LOVED to go all day, and he LOVED to race.
Just not suited for your interests, and I think that an Arabian would spook YOU on occasion. QH's just mellow out and learn to really stand and wait for you. Corporal never like that.
Just my input, and I owned him for 23 years.


----------



## CaballoBarro (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok this is picture heavy but you asked for photos:

let me start by stating that IMO, you can not tell an individual horse by the breed, I have worked with many different arabs as well as a variety of other breeds, they have a reputation of being spooky, or really hot, or difficult, most that I worked with spooked incredibly few times for green horses. about half of them are ready to speed up as soon as you ask but never before you ask, around a quarter started out as 'kick starts' (really you want to canter now?) and the rest were a little hot. I have known an equal number of hot, or spooky or downright difficult quarter horses. just find the right horse for you, don't dismiss or search for any particular breed 

Here is an arabian gelding that can jump with the big boys so to speak, he is highly competitive and versatile.









One of my all time favorite horses, he can do absolutely anything he sets his mind to. His favorite pass time is riding to music (he just wants to dance!)









My mare I love this horse, we get along great, she is a confirmed western horse, loves anything to do cows but doesn't like jumping 


















this gelding not only did endurance he will compete in just about anything and he kept my friend safe through her 6+ years of 4-H and now is teaching her niece to ride









This lovely boy had 20 days total of riding before he took show aggregate









This exemplary mare was easy to train, incredibly versatile and now has a little girl to teach


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have owned Arabians for 30 years, and none of them that were laid back and and easy going before the age of 25.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have had two arabians in my life and they were complete opposite sides of the spectrum. One would spook at her own shadow, spook at the shavings pile or spook if she just felt things were a bit dull. She also had no trouble running me over if she was "afraid" of something regardless of how much I reinforced my space (my current horse, who I halter broke will freak out away from me when "afraid"). The other was calm, cool and would only put up a fight if you tried to prevent her from jumping something. The spooky mare was really pretty and had lovely gates. The calm cool mare was not as stereotypically arabian in appearance and was a bit larger. I would get that calm cool mare again in a heartbeat and if they were all like her I would love the breed. The pretty little mare you could not pay me to take on again. 

If you are going to get an arabian (much like a quarter horse) you have to be careful. They are really popular and there are some great ones but a lot of them are not. I would not discount the "not pretty" arabian and I think a lot of folks do. I would avoid halter/show lines just because they don't really know what the horses are mentally because many don't ride them to avoid "altering their shape". If you are going to get one I would make sure there was a 30 day trail period just so you can figure out if you mesh.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have owned arabians for over 30 years and I have seen some very mellow ones much younger than 25 years of age.
I have a mare now that you would think is a plow horse and all her foals have the same laid back attitude.
Stay away from halter or horses bred for park and I think you will find some very nice versatile sane horses.
Even my hot horses are not crazy and will take care of anyone they trust.
An arabian will suit you well and perform in the disciplines you desire.
good luck and when you find one post pictures. Shalom


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Roman said:


> Horses don't hold grudges, least what I hear people say. I've lost my temper with mine a million times and he still loves me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I tend to disagree on that one :wink: I've met Arabians and Thoroughbreds both who can (and will) absolutely hold a grudge. They can be too smart for their own good haha!

I love Arabians, and actively searched for one while I was horse shopping. They're so hardy and versatile. I really wanted to buy one very nice Arabian/Hanoverian (who knew!) but was outbid for her. I love my TBs but Arabians are definitely a close second for me. If you find a nice one, go for it!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Many Arabians excel at jumping. You just have to find the right one, as in any OTHER breed. Not all TB's can jump. Not all QH can do what people expect they should either. Google Russian Roulette. Arabian jumper, now retired. Kept jumping well into his 20's. He isn't the only one, just the one I always think of since I owned a sister to him.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

rookie said:


> I have had two arabians in my life and they were complete opposite sides of the spectrum. One would spook at her own shadow, spook at the shavings pile or spook if she just felt things were a bit dull. She also had no trouble running me over if she was "afraid" of something regardless of how much I reinforced my space (my current horse, who I halter broke will freak out away from me when "afraid"). The other was calm, cool and would only put up a fight if you tried to prevent her from jumping something. The spooky mare was really pretty and had lovely gates. The calm cool mare was not as stereotypically arabian in appearance and was a bit larger. I would get that calm cool mare again in a heartbeat and if they were all like her I would love the breed. The pretty little mare you could not pay me to take on again.
> 
> If you are going to get an arabian (much like a quarter horse) you have to be careful. They are really popular and there are some great ones but a lot of them are not. I would not discount the "not pretty" arabian and I think a lot of folks do. I would avoid halter/show lines just because they don't really know what the horses are mentally because many don't ride them to avoid "altering their shape". If you are going to get one I would make sure there was a 30 day trail period just so you can figure out if you mesh.


I have a 5 year old that was BORN laid back. She gets excited at nothing(well food maybe), spooks at nothing. She learns everything the FIRST time you show her. As did her sister. As did her dam. You have had 2. I have had more like 200. You have yet to understand Arabians.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have seen enough to know that its not a breed that is a right fit for my personality or what I want in a riding horse. They are a good match for many people but its not a breed that is on my list of future horses. That would change if a really great horse that was exactly want I wanted came along; however, its not a breed I would start out looking at.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I really don't have a lot of experience with Arabs. One of the first horses I ever rode was an Arab, but I don't remember a lot about the horse itself. My friend has a rescued Arabian mare (in her 20's) and she is as sweet as can be. Alert, but not spooky. I showed her in an English Halter class this summer, just for fun and she drooled green gloop all over me (her bottom lip is so droopy and she's very drooly)! My Welsh Pony (and the way I understand it, Welsh Ponies have Arabian ancestry) is often nervous/spooky. So for what it's worth.... that's about all the experience I have with Arabs.... :lol: Pics of Arie (my friend's Arab) below!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I absolutely would go for an Arabian, 100%. I don't see why they wouldn't make a good first time horse, so long as you get one that's at your level. 
The only hot horse I have on my place is my 27 (soon to be 28) year old mare and she is the one that's showed everywhere from Arizona to New York to Washington LOL That, and my 2014 filly but that's just because she's hot stuff and she knows it! 
Versatile? Heck yeah. I have everything here from finished kids horses to halter champions to western pleasure champions to reining champions. There isn't much an Arabian can't do, and won't do for you if you do it right. 
And I can most definitely share pictures. I have no shame. :lol:

These are my two stallions, GLF Magical Khascade (currently in reining training) and Pink Floyd. I love my boys.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This three are Bree (solid bay), Affection (pictured at 2 and 25 - she will be having her 28th birthday soon!) and Ember (the chestnut), a filly I bred in 2013 and is going no where, ever. Well, none of them are, I guess.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is Gage (chestnut) a coming two year old, Jaden (loud chestnut) my old trusty mare, and Jinx, also a coming two year old.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is Kheeper, my 2014 filly and Khrash (blaze) my 2014 colt. The chestnut mare is Mira, bred by Taylor Ranch in Utah (owners of Muscat and Nariadani).


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is Raine (bay), who has numerous wins in bot Western Pleasure and Reining. Rina, my little Russian queen, and Roxy, who is my spoiled baby that I have had since she was three months old and so far, the only horse to come into the house.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And Rythm, a cousin to Bree. She is a fantastic producer. And then there is Scooter (can you guess which one he is??) and Striker, both 2014 colts. Striker will likely end up in the same place his sire is.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And we have Summer (liver chestnut) and Tessa (rabicano), my two snot-nosed little brats and 'tudes. LOL And Zina, my monster of a mare that everyone seems to always want to take home. Never gonna happen. 
And I'm done! No more spamming. :lol:


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful...all of them!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roman said:


> Horses don't hold grudges, least what I hear people say. I've lost my temper with mine a million times and he still loves me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depends on the horse. I have a few that ended up as "problem horses" because of how they were treated or handled. One came around quick. Two are works in progress. All three are still with me and probably will be forever. 
I had a Quarter Horse like that, too. Never forgave people. I ended up letting him go.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roman said:


> I'm sure they could do what you're asking for, especially endurance! But it's based on the horse really, there could be a bad Arabian and a good one.
> 
> They get a rep for being "hot", flighty, etc. yes, sometimes they are but every horse is/was at one point?
> 
> I love my Arabian, he is super amazing. He does spook but that just teaches me to keep my balance, stay on and relax, and show him it was nothing to spook about. I just really love this breed and they are gorgeous...like WSArabian's are!


Thanks Roman!!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

WSArabians, your horses are absolutely stunning!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dkb811 said:


> Beautiful...all of them!!


Thanks! 
I'll admit I'm biased, but I do love my herd. Took me a while to get where I wanted to be, but I'm loving it!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I think the biggest thing to consider is how sensitive Arabians are - if there is one word I can pick to describe them, it's sensitive. It can either work in your favor or against it.

I own a National Show Horse (ArabxSaddlebred) who is an incredibly sensitive creature in every way.

*She is sensitive about her surroundings.* She could spook at the barn cat playing in the corners of the arena. Or she could be incredibly in-tune with with the jumps, poles, and barrels in the arena. She will always pick up her feet over that ground pole, will get angry at herself if she messes up, and will try so hard to correct herself next time.

*She is sensitive about ground handling.* She can hold a grudge against you, get mean, or break down mentally if you are too rough. Or she can be the most enjoyable, respecting horse to be around if you respect her back.

*She is sensitive about your riding.* She will huff and fuss and put up a fight, ears pinning and head tossing and crow hopping, if she doesn't like the way you are asking her. Or she can be the most responsive horse that will try incredibly hard for you if you are fair and consistent.

*She is sensitive about her job.* If she doesn't like an activity she is doing, or is bored, she will make it painfully obvious. But when she finds something she loves she puts her entire heart and incredibly intelligent mind into it fully.

In the end, I think it comes down to what type of person you are. Being sensitive means that Arabs can be very opinionated, which may not sit well with some riders and handlers who have a tendency to lose their patience or get aggressive and frustrated easily. On the other hand, I respect that the Arab knows what it wants and if you listen, will teach you how to respect the horse - because Arabs _demand _it!

I am a very sensitive person myself. In fact, I sometimes take my horse's independent and opinionated attitude personally. But once I get over it I realize the invaluable lessons she has taught me about giving respect where respect is due, as she rewards me with her forgiveness.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to switch between two arabs frequently in my lessons and they were complete opposites! 

Both around 10-12 years old, my favourite was very soft and compliant and sensitive to aids in the most wonderful ways! He wasn't hot, but he wasn't even remotely lazy, and he loved jumping with a passion and was very talented at it! A very smooth ride and probably one of my favourite horses that I've ever ridden.

The other one, though... Other side of the spectrum. He was fiesty, hot, and I don't think I ever had a lesson with him where he didn't show his displeasure one way or another. He was also very, very sensitive to any little touch, but not in such a great way... He was the type to overreact severely if even one thing was different from what he expected. But lemme tell you, that horse taught me to RIDE! lol! Also had the bounciest trot that I've ever ridden so far. My trainer was also a part time torturer and any lesson involving sitting trot was done on this guy. Now when I get up to ride a horse that someone says has a bouncy trot I just look at them and say, "are you sure about that?" :lol: 

Those things said, they both did very well at their disciplines but in different ways. Horses are individuals regardless of breed but I did genuinely enjoy and learn a lot from both of those arabs. Haven't had much experience with them since then but if I were looking to buy a horse and found one with a temperament that suited me well, I'd jump on it!


----------



## Arabian Beauty (Dec 30, 2014)

I love my Arabian horses. I have 3 now and there lovely. 
There loyal and sweet. 
We always had Arabian horses when i was growing up. And I loved to ride them. 
My sister used to go to the desert and let her mare run as she pleased. I remember watching her when i was little and promising my self that one day i will have my own. 

Just hold on when they run cos there very fast. hehehehe


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

WSArabians you do realise that you are making me drool all over my keyboard right?:lol: Your horses are just sooo gorgeous!! In fact I don't think you need them really, would it be alright if I take them off your hands? 

Well I have been scouring the Internet for some Arabians to look at and I've found a couple but really it's only half hearted searching. How I wish horse shopping was a simple task, but of course the perfect horse never comes galloping in the sunset like we imagine:? But you guys are **** good at convincing, I'll give you that!!!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

WillowNightwind said:


> I think the biggest thing to consider is how sensitive Arabians are - if there is one word I can pick to describe them, it's sensitive. It can either work in your favor or against it.
> 
> I own a National Show Horse (ArabxSaddlebred) who is an incredibly sensitive creature in every way.
> 
> ...


In a way I think that is one reason why I like the breed. To me there is nothing worse than a horse who is a walking machine - dull, lethargic, unwilling. I have ridden so many of these horses than whenever I ride a horse that is responsive, peppy, willing and, yes, sensitive it excites me. That probably sounds quiet sad to those of you who ride those types of horses regularly, but for people like me (who often are asked to remind riding school horses of their manners) it is a treat and a relief sometimes! 

I am also quite sensitive, more so to animals than humans but maybe I'm just unsociable:lol: I understand what you mean about taking an animals attitude personally, I do it all the time. I often feel quite hurt if a horse acts angry and mean or I feel terribly guilty if a horse is scared, even if it wasn't me who scared him/her!


----------



## Elleanore (Jan 7, 2015)

I rode an Arab for the longest time. He was cheeky, spooked easy, was stubborn and hated other riders except me. I loved that horse so, so much. Once I gained his trust we were the perfect team. He was great to handle, and great in dressage.
I'll always have the biggest soft spot for Arabians... Beautiful horses


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

We have 3 arabians, living with us since 2001. They are sensitive, but forgiving. I have 2 hot ones and one laid-back. Even my laid-back mare can put on a show when excited, but none of them ever lose their mind. They remain smart and safe, in control and will be totally cool the next minute. None is spooky, worse reaction will be a side-step. They actually are very curious of everything so they are easy to desentize to stuff. 

They make fun partners. Partner is the word here, they deserve respect!  Very easy to train, they catch fast, the good habits like the bad. So you have to outsmart them, not always easy. :lol:

And I'm actually looking for a 4th arabian, younger, to do endurance with. I'm addicted!

Since you asked for pics...
- Alizé, bay mare: the love of my life! Sweet, willing, beautiful, many shared adventures together. Bred for halter, but still a good all-around horse.
- Rafeen, DH's gelding. He does everything! Including low-level eventing.
- Eole the grey, Rafeen's half-brother. Ever-green energizer bunny. Puppy-dog personality, a fun little horse.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Eole, your horses are so cute! Sadly, Arabians are not the dime a dozen horses in Ireland as they are in America. The Horse market here is dominated by ISHs, cobs and unregistered mixes! But I have given up hope yet, have found a few promising horses!


----------



## vethorse (Jan 13, 2015)

*an Arabian?*

I like all the replies here, there is one other thing to consider, and that is the gait. I don't know if you are young or old, but I'm on the older side, and when I went horse shopping I found some beautiful horses that fit the bill, but I couldn't ride their gaits! My old bones can't take jarring or a lot
of bounce! Arabs tend to have a beautiful floaty trot, which can be a lot of fun, but may be hard to sit. Depending on what you are going to be doing,
if you will be spending long hours in the saddle, be sure you love the gaits,
all 3, walk trot and canter!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you vethorse! :-D 
Haha good point, I'm on the younger side myself (early twenties) but that doesn't mean I can sit every horses gait! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> These are my two stallions, GLF Magical Khascade (currently in reining training) and Pink Floyd. I love my boys.


If I ever moved to the US again, I would have to have a horse out of the latter. For obvious reasons I suppose. :thumbsup:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I like Arabs because they truly want to be with you and want to please you. They do think more and you have to be on your toes, but they are a blast to ride! I tell my QH friends that at the end of the day full or riding and what not, they're horse will be sucking wind and saying I'm pooped! But, my Arab will take a sip of water, look at you and say LET'S GO, we're not thru yet!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

After my post you all went and put up all of those great photos of your Arabians!! jelly sandwich
Anybody posting for conformation should mirror these pictures bc they are lined up and really show them off well.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> I rode an Arab growing up and she was one of the most laid back horses I knew. She rarely spooked or shied at anything and was super versatile. We could go from English and jumping and move into western or trail with no problems. We used to take her out on the trail with younger or inexperienced horses because she was very confident. She'd go through rivers and break through overgrown trails like nothing. She did have a sassy side and if I started to daydream she'd find a way to wake me up.


This sounds EXACTLY like my friend's arab mare that i am training for them


----------

